# Nose work



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

For training? Kikopup is good.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Liz I think she wants specifically places for nosework training. Sorry to say I can't help, but there are some folks here who have done this sport and hopefully they will have suggestions.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Donna Hill is amazing. I watch her videos for SD training. She has a few on scent training. 
Scent training is important in medical alert training. Here is a scent game video:


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> Liz I think she wants specifically places for nosework training. Sorry to say I can't help, but there are some folks here who have done this sport and hopefully they will have suggestions.




Nope just looking for videos and online resources. I know Fenzi online academy has classes as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

The sniff the box with a treat is how I trained Noelle to alert to lows. I paired the treats in the container with the low bg scent, then faded the treats in the container. Noelle picked it up in hours. Then I started offering decoy scents. Eventually, there were 11 decoys and a low BG scent. I never could fool that nose of hers. 

Noelle seems to enjoy nose work, so we may take a class in it.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Noelle could teach the class!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Today she came charging over, stuck her face in mine, took a deep audible SNIFF!!!! and then backed up and pawed my knee. She repeated it four times. I smells magic cookie smell. Mmm! 

Yeah, so I was low right before dinner. Instead of treating my low, I decided to just eat dinner, and set my insulin pump to give half of my insulin now, and half over the next three hours.

In the middle of dinner, Noelle came charging up and got in my face, and gave another deep audible SNIFF! Now, I'm stupid, and my dog is smart. I'm thinking she wants the food in my bowl. So, I got annoyed. I spent way too much time telling Noelle to leave it and go away, but she kept getting in my face. Finally, she pawed my leg. Then I was like, oh, I'm low. Thanks buddy.

Yes, going low while eating is a thing. Insulin started working before my food digested, so my blood glucose dropped. Poor Noelle was trying to tell me there's a problem and I was too stupid to notice. She got some turkey and I ate fruit snacks. All is well now. 

Scent training was fun for both of us. We are going to start working on leaking insulin pump and high blood sugar next. You smell insulin, tell me! You smell high BG, tell me. She's amazing and very helpful.


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

Noelle is my hero! I would have loved to have one of her when working on the medical floor w brittle diabetics. Everyone submits to a mandatory breath check!
:adore:


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I could just see Noelle jumping in everyone's bed for a snuggle and a sniff test. She's low, he's high, she's fine, his pump set is leaking...

Hilarious! 

A lot of people rely on technology, like the Dexcom Continuous Glucose monitor, which I have prescription for but haven't gotten yet. Honestly, Noelle is my continuous glucose monitor. I had a CGM system and I had a love hate relationship with it. It would beep and be totally wrong in the middle of the night and wake me up. I wanted to smash it with a hammer a few times. Noelle just monitors how things are going while being fuzzy and adorable. I trust her nose more than my glucose meter, more than a Dexcom. If she says I'm low, I'm either heading down fast, or already low. Amazing how well that nose works.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

pudellvr said:


> Nope just looking for videos and online resources. I know Fenzi online academy has classes as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am doing a Fenzi tracking class at the moment. I'm a little behind because of my trip, but we are off from class next week so i will catch up. I like their courses.


Sorry I misunderstood your request, but since the thread title was nosework and your request was for online resources I connected the two things too closely.


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

